# Boss teases me at work



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

..


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I would wait to have the conversation until you come back from vacation just because I know I would worry about it or second guess what I said (and what my boss said) all through my vacation. But I think it's really good you want to step up and talk to him about it, that shows a lot of courage


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

He's not a very good boss if that's the case.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My boss teases me at work as well. He likes to put me on the spot in front of everyone and ask me a technical question and then when I can't immediately answer it, he laughs and says "come on what's wrong with you I though you knew this stuff?" on the inside I'm screaming "look you *******, I do know this stuff, I just can't think with a ****ing spot light on me and you breathing down my neck!"


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I would hold that conversation until after returning from vacation. You don't want to give your boss the impression that you are leaving angry, or worse, quiting your job.

I also have some coworkers who tease, in a joking and friendly manner, about my quietness. Like you said, it probably wouldn't bother most people and I know they're not doing it to make me feel bad, but they just are oblivious to SA and the awkwardness of their jokes. Personally, I will never say anything to them though.


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't get it from my boss but I get it from other people at the plant I work in. This particular maintenance crew is just filled with three D-bags that love to try and make me uncomfortable and disrespect me. Now it's usually not done in a mean way, I think they're just teasing me to kind of get me out of my shell but me likes my shell. Thankfully I only have to deal with them every other week right now until we get a new person to take the place of the guy that just quit....then I only have to deal with them one day a week every other week.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a boss that nicknamed me, "doesn't laugh" but I don't give a S....


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

I once had a boss ask why I dont sit with them on breaks (him and his "buddies" were all sitting togerther at the time with me on the other side of the room) - basically he was just bignoting himself. I just replied back "maybe its cause I dont like you"... The topic was never brought up again. I quit not long after, I hated the job.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Next time he did it in front of people, I'd ask "Could you stop teasing me/commenting on my attributes please" in a calm manner. People are daft and think they're clowns. He's not there to be a clown. In front of others, it should make him feel exposed like you do. Make notes on all the incidents.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Buddy, my boss isnt this way but yes he teases me too coz I dnt talk to him much..i emna except his phone calls..nothing...


he comes to my seat n jokes on random things...i just laugh n dnt talk to him much..he notices that I am not friendly with him as I am with others..n somehwere is angry at being close to his employees which dnt like him so..


I feel I am stuck n I nd I want to do anything abt it..its been like an year so better be some more months ….


u can be a little poilte at telling him that he emabarrases u lots..i am quite used to this kind of feedbacks...
I calm dowm my tone n in a funny way often scold my boss at random things..using a funny n smiling face is the best key to tell ur boss –u can sound like- Boss u always just make fun of me...hehe ..i am quiet I know....i cant change....n stuffs..


----------



## HopefulSeeker (Mar 1, 2012)

You can never be certain how people will react to what you might say, or how you might respond, if you responded differently next time he does it. 

In my experience, responding using humour, a lighter response, perhaps thought out in advance for next time he does it, could work. 

I have found that making people laugh can defuse the tension in that kind of situation, whereas a serious response may not be well accepted. 

Generally, I would not speak with someone directly about an issue like this - not in a serious way in any case. I'd figure out how to respond with humour. 


Seeker


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your boss is your employer, he can make things easy for you or harder for you. I would suggest you just go on vacation for the 2 weeks and then when you come back, do your job and put up with the teasing. My boss commented on how quiet I am but she doesn't tease me or embarass me in front of others. But I think if you confronted him, he might not be happy about that. So just do your job and if it gets too unbearable, start to look for another job.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

..


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

No...please don't do that. I would never put anything that personal in writing because it's there forever and you can't take it back. Also, this is something he could easily share with others.

I like Hopeful's idea of doing your best to diffuse it with humor, if at all possible. If using humor on this guy isn't possible and if ignoring it isn't helping, then I agree with the others about waiting until after the trip to talk. 

If you feel the need to talk to him, just be laid-back and casual. Do your best to take your emotions out of it completely if you can. "I'm kind of shy and the teasing is a little embarrassing to me. I know you're just having fun, but I think I'd be more comfortable and productive without it."


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah i would confront him about it in private, just try and be calm and assertive about it rather than looking for a fight. Just explain to him that you are by nature a quiet person and that you'd appreciate it if he wouldn't bring it up in front of the others.


----------



## Meatloaf (Mar 26, 2012)

Uhm... I dont think your boss is trying to be mean to you, I think he thinks your shy and is trying to help you out of your comfort zone, just saying n'all from a third party perspective.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

bottleofblues said:


> Just explain to him that you are by nature a quiet person and that you'd appreciate it if he wouldn't bring it up in front of the others.


If you feel you absolutely have to talk to him, I like what Blues said...it's perfect. "I'm quiet by nature and I'd appreciate it if you didn't bring it up in front of others."

Then, you can avoid the word "shy" completely. Also, the word "tease" just sounds a little too youthful.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I would wait until the next teasing incident. 

If you just randomly go into his office when there is no fresh incident, he will think you have been dwelling on it. Just make it look like your complaining is a spontaneous decision rather than something which you sweat about for days. You should complain but why make it look overly dramatic?


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Fireflies said:


> I'm quiet by nature and I'd appreciate it if you didn't bring it up in front of others


Absolutely +1


----------

